# Weave Pole Help



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I am sold on the 2 x 2 method..I have trained 4 dogs on Weaves..my lab was first and was taught with the push pull method..he never had particularly good weaves..both my cavaliers were initially taught with channel weaves..they did great until we came to straight weaves..with them slightly apart they were great but they had a lot of trouble transitioning to straight weaves..the older cav still stresses at the weaves, the younger cav as soon as I realized he really didn't understand I started retraining with the 2 x 2 method which had just started gaining some popularity and he much better and more consistent then the older cav which was also retrained with 2 x 2 but still stresses at teh weaves..Flyer (poodle) was trained from the begining on 2 x 2 and he at under 2 years of age already has better weaves than either of the cavs..I also like the portability of the 2 x 2 weaves .. I can put them in the back of my car and take them anywhere to practice..*G*


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

What do you mean by 2 x 2 weaves?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I haven't started weaves yet, but everyone I know swears by the 2X2. I think it is pretty much the go to method these days.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Purley said:


> What do you mean by 2 x 2 weaves?


2 x 2 weaves is a relatively new method of training weave poles started by Susan Garrett you use sets of 2 weave poles to train the dog weave starting with one set and adding the others so you need 6 sets of 2 x 2 to make 12 weave poles.



2x2 Weave Pole Training DVD


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

2x2 is the way to go, this is what I did with Flip and he is awesome at weaves, and never ever stresses about them.

I also say 'weave weave weave weave weave' as he does it in a high pitched, fun voice.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I trained my schnauzer girl using the guide-wires. If I line her up she will go through them perfectly, so we are doing a somewhat 2 x 2 method with her finding her entrace.

With the other dogs, I'm not sure what we'll do. I may wait and see what our new trainer prefers.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts! I am currently experimenting with my PVC base poles with the 2X2 and seeing how I like it before I invest in a nice metal base set with my 6 yr old afghan.....she seems to like it so far. ^.^ Hopefully have luck and can get her past this hurtle, the weave poles and the teeter have been the only things that have prevented me from entering her in competitions.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

For me I taught my standards on the Weave-O-Matic method with stick in the ground poles in my backyard about 2 weeks of work at about 5-10 minutes per evening.

I also now have a puppy miniature and I am planning on using the Accordion Channel method with this puppy. It is not that I don't still beleive in the WAM method I do. I just don't think my mini will need one of the benifits i find the WAM's creating footwork for single tracking. I think if I had a toy I would use channels of some kind also anything to keep the speed up. 

Susan Garrett uses shaping to train her dogs so if you use shaping with any method you should get great success. Never give corrections in the weaves ever ever.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE Susan Garrett's 2x2 method. Vinnie is my sixth agility dog and the first I have taught with the 2x2 method and it's been the best method for the dog so far. Get yourself the DVD - you won't regret it :biggrin:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

So, I take it that there is nowhere on the Internet that explains exactly what the 2 x 2 method is! You have to buy the DVD.

I did find some videos on youtube that gave the basic idea.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Purley said:


> So, I take it that there is nowhere on the Internet that explains exactly what the 2 x 2 method is! You have to buy the DVD.
> 
> I did find some videos on youtube that gave the basic idea.


I haven't found one yet. But I've gone back and watched the DVD a couple of times plus especially wen starting a new dot..it includes a section on what to do if having problems and a workbook that you can print off. Which I found very handy to refer to and when I was teaching two dogs at one time I had one for each dog so I knew what/where I was with each dog.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Purley said:


> So, I take it that there is nowhere on the Internet that explains exactly what the 2 x 2 method is! You have to buy the DVD.
> 
> I did find some videos on youtube that gave the basic idea.


The DVD is the best way to go. You may see others doing "their version" of 2x2, but it would really be best to watch Susan Garrett's DVD - she is an amazing trainer and instructor.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in, I taught Buffy to weave through my legs and she transferred it to the poles however, it was slow and entry was either side.

I just got the Susan Garrett DVD and started just the entry exercises...NO ENTRY problems. From anywhere and she'll be vacuumed into the correct side. Amazing!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Teffy - glad to hear you like the DVD - it is SO worth the money!! I am actually on a webinar call with Susan Garrett right now and she is just the most amazing trainer!


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Just a video with my dog weaving at the 50 sec and at the 140 second mark he was not taught with the 2 x 2 method I used the stick in the ground electric fence poles in my backyard in 2 weeks. Mainly using the Weave-O-Matic method. The poles in the show are 24 inch spacing also.

YouTube - vancouver57's Channel

Rocket has always had very nice weaves for a Std Poodle and rarely makes an error.

I say pick a method and just train it every evening for 5-10 minutes for 2 weeks but pick a method that promotes speed if you pick a method that requires luring your dog slowly that is what you will always have.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have watched the superdogs videos before - it looks like LOADS of fun!!!


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes the Superdogs are alot of fun I ran Rocket in 62 shows in Calgary Edmonton and Saskatoon and he went to the PNE with a friend and did 60 more shows in front of crowds of 16000 people. They want to do more Superdog show in the US they want to franchise them soon.


----------

